# Is there a way to remove those ridiculous bottom banners on the channels?



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

I am talking about on some of the PAY channels when you switch to them you get the normal title bar at the top. But some have the stupid 'Please go to the www interwebs for more interweb movies' banner. Is there a way to turn off the bottom banner?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No way that I know of. The "popup" appears for a couple of seconds while the channel is tuned. A list of the currently affected channels (plus their HD equivalent, if not listed) is below:


150 SPEED
"For more racing, go to SPEED2.com, an online video network with LIVE and on demand racing events."

300 HBO-E, 301 HBO2E, 302 HBOSG, 303 HBO-W, 304 HBO2W, 305 HBOFM, 307 HBOCY, 309 HBOLT 
"Watch every episode of your favorite HBO shows at dishonline.com"

310 MAX-E, 311 MAX-W, 312 MOMAX, 313 ACMAX, 314 5-MAX
"Watch more great movies from Cinemax at dishonline.com"

350 STARZ, 351 STRZW, 352 SEDGE, 353 SCINE, 354 STZC, 355 SBLCK, 356 SK&FM
"Watch more great movies from Starz at dishonline.com"

361 MAVTV, 368 CI, 371 CTRC, 373 LOGO, 394 WFISH, 9421 VLCTY, 9427 UNIHD, 9469 PLDIA
"Watch more of your favorite content at dishonline.com"

378 INDIE, 379 RETRO, 385 MGM, 386 SMC, 389 SUND, 9418 PIXL, 9423 HDNMV
"Watch thousands of hit movies for free at dishonline.com"

9533 EPIX1, 9534 EPIX2
"Watch over 3,000 movies from Epix at dishonline.com"


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

So, they're Dish spam and not coming from the content provider?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't see the issue... They only stay for a few seconds, and are not part of the video if you DVR something... In the scheme of things I prefer these to those permanent ads the channels cover up their programming with.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> So, they're Dish spam and not coming from the content provider?


Huh?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> So, they're Dish spam and not coming from the content provider?


They are DISH Network infused. It may be according to contract with the content providers or, more likely, it may be their own doodoing. They certainly don't now and I think it is unlikely that they would allow something like that to be disabled in the future.

If you surf channels with closed captioning turned on, it may be an issue. Otherwise, I would imagine that it will blow over like when you learn to stop looking at pop-ups and ads on web pages.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> So, they're Dish spam and not coming from the content provider?


They are obviously receiver based messages as they appear before the channels are tuned.



harsh said:


> If you surf channels with closed captioning turned on, it may be an issue.


For the most part they occupy the black space seen when changing channels. On a non-DVR the channel changes are quicker but regardless of carrier or equipment it still takes time to take the screen black, tune to a new satellite and transponder, lock on to the signal, decode the first available full frame, start buffering (DVRs) and display the image. DISH is using mostly black space for the popup.



> Otherwise, I would imagine that it will blow over like when you learn to stop looking at pop-ups and ads on web pages.


Even easier as the messages go away on their own quickly. No finding the right X on the screen needed. No new windows that remain long after you have finished loading the page. The DISH channel popups are noticeable, but get out of the way on their own.

BTW: If one presses cancel after changing the channel the banner and popup disappears.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Just because it's not as bad as everyone else's spam doesn't make it good.

I'm PAYING for the service - in my case over $100/month. I do NOT need you telling me WITH EVERY CHANNEL CHANGE that I can go to your online site. It would be even WORSE if my ISP was one of those who meters usage. Think about THAT message - "Hi! Thanks for paying for us - now go over and watch us AND pay more to your ISP when you hit your data cap!"


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

If you sign up for a service there are always issues... they all have something somebody doesn't like.
I believe you can hit the "cancel" button on the remote and the offending information goes away. Or, you can move on.....in my remote area Comcast cable is an alternative to Satellite TV, which makes Dish look perfect.......moral of the story? it can always be worse and nothing is ever going to be the way you exactly want it....sorry.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There are bigger fish to fry. More games in HD, 24x7 HD RSNs, the return of ABC/Disney's HD channels, more HD locals, rate increases. All things that are bigger issues than a brief display of a banner.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I wish I could get the scrolling banners and animated bugs off the screen during programs.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

it's truly amazing what some people will find to whine and complain about! :nono2:


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

:beatdeadhorse: over and over again


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

I want a million dollars.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Bottom banner stays on same as the top banner. Goes away same as the top banner. Hitting "cancel" makes it go away even quicker just as the top banner. This is a big deal? If paying for service means no ads, I would assume one would not be watching anything much more than Movie channels then.


----------



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

tampa8 said:


> Bottom banner stays on same as the top banner. Goes away same as the top banner. Hitting "cancel" makes it go away even quicker just as the top banner. This is a big deal? *If paying for service means no ads, I would assume one would not be watching anything much more than Movie channels then.*


Correct


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

To prevent those banners from popping up: Hit *Menu*, *6*, *1*, *6* and select *Disable* and click *Done*.

To get rid of the ads in the program guide (and get an extra line of EPG): *Menu*, *8*, *1* and under _Banner_, select *Off*.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

jsk said:


> To prevent those banners from popping up: Hit *Menu*, *6*, *1*, *6* and select *Disable* and click *Done*.
> 
> [/B].


Nope, that is not for what is being discussed. These can not be disabled.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

tampa8 said:


> Bottom banner stays on same as the top banner. Goes away same as the top banner. Hitting "cancel" makes it go away even quicker just as the top banner. This is a big deal? If paying for service means no ads, I would assume one would not be watching anything much more than Movie channels then.


That is precisely why I mostly watch movie channels, hate commercials, banners and bugs. Some of them you can't get away from but not watching a lot of the network/commercial stuff minimizes it.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

olds403 said:


> That is precisely why I mostly watch movie channels, hate commercials, banners and bugs. Some of them you can't get away from but not watching a lot of the network/commercial stuff minimizes it.


And watching Netflix is blissfully free of this crap!


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wilf said:


> And watching Netflix is blissfully free of this crap!


How much HD content is available on netflix though?


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

olds403 said:


> How much HD content is available on netflix though?


A lot. I'm sure it is not Blu-ray, but it is good enough. Besides, content is king.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wilf said:


> A lot. I'm sure it is not Blu-ray, but it is good enough. Besides, content is king.


You can have a *whole lot* of crap, but it is still crap. SD looks like crap on my TV


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

olds403 said:


> You can have a *whole lot* of crap, but it is still crap. SD looks like crap on my TV


I take it you watch OTA and Blu-ray only then?


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I watch dish HD, blu-ray and as a last resort dish SD channels but it looks horrid. I can occasionally find dvd's that don't look too bad but even a lot of those look bad on a big hdtv. I have tried some of the moviepass HD streaming options and they are OK but definitely not as good as blu-ray(or even as good as some of the HD channels).


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

With Movie Pass, you will have both HD and SD content available. I prefer watching HD and I usually will bypass any SD content. I have a 47" LED TV with my TV settings optimize to give me the best possible picture. Some SD content does look bad. Thanks.



olds403 said:


> I watch dish HD, blu-ray and as a last resort dish SD channels but it looks horrid. I can occasionally find dvd's that don't look too bad but even a lot of those look bad on a big hdtv. I have tried some of the moviepass HD streaming options and they are OK but definitely not as good as blu-ray(or even as good as some of the HD channels).


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I have had issues getting the HD moviepass content to stream with my 2Mbs DSL connection. I think the issue is with the 722 as I have to reset my router and then reset my dish broadband connection at least once sometimes more to get the movies to download. I have had no picture quality issues with the HD movies I have gotten to stream but just getting them is a pain in the butt. On my 60" tv SD material looks horrible so I try to avoid it like the plague.


----------

